# What's your favourite saison recipe?



## Simdop (9/11/13)

Given this rather early hot weather in NSW I figure it is the perfect time to brew a saison. So I'm looking for ideas. 

What saisons have people done that have turned out rather well?


----------



## pk.sax (9/11/13)

Pilsner malt, decocted mash.

Styrian goldings for bittering a small late hop in the kettle.

Ferment with Belgian saison yeast. Or even belle saison.


----------



## tazman1967 (9/11/13)

I brew saisons all year round.. I used to mainly brew European saisons, but now I am playing around with American Farmhouse saisons. Which are saisons with American hops, what saisons do you like to drink ?
Yeast strain is also a factor.. the French strain is a easy fermenter, while the Belgium strain is a slow fermenter and takes its own sweet time to finish.


----------



## Simdop (9/11/13)

I haven't had many. Temple do a rather nice one.

I'm open to experiement, so suggest something that you think is great?


----------



## Lecterfan (9/11/13)

Wy3711 is brilliant for experimenting as it is such an easy-to-use monster. I love Belle Saison dry as well, but still haven't made anything as 'crisp' with it as I have with wy3711. I've not had luck with wy3724 like others on this site have - I've made some nice beers, but the ratio of time/effort and output gave me the shits.

Saison, like mild, is a style that by definition laughs at the idea of being defined by contemporary standards - unless you just want to replicate current commercial version X, or be a slave to style guidelines. 

Do something super simple, 100% pils malt, then go for your fricken life and have some fun with it. :icon_cheers:


----------



## djar007 (9/11/13)

I did a Bullshead Saison, Tony's recipe. It turned out really nice. Tony suggested a 35 degree ferment and it fermented out really clean. That was with Belgian Saison yeast from wyeast. Might have to do another come to think of it. I did one recently and I fermented it at 28 degrees but it tasted quite yeasty and was a fail. I have used some dark candi in the past and it worked well for a dark saison. Nice flavours to go with the zesty, peppery Saison profile.


----------



## Camo6 (9/11/13)

Good timing on this thread as I'd planned on brewing my first saison tomorrow.

Problem is I'm down to four kilos of pilsner malt and want to make a 38l batch. I have plenty of Munich, wheat, MO and a kilo or two of briess pale. Could anyone recommend which malt to use to bulk the OG up? I'm thinking of using up the briess, then a half kilo each of the munich and wheat. Any suggestions?

Hop wise I've got plenty of Styrians (mmmmmmm Styrians) but have some Mt Hood which I've never used but thought would go alright in this style. Thought to use Styrians for bittering and maybe the Mt Hood very late. How does this sound?

For yeast I've got a couple of packets of Belle Saison. I figure one packet rehydrated per fermentor of 19 litres would suffice if I keep the OG around 1050. Plan on fermenting around 19*c to start with and raising to 22*c to finish. Need to keep it low as I've got a rye IPA chugging away on the bottom shelves.

Any recommendations? Sorry to OP if I'm derailing.


----------



## pk.sax (9/11/13)

Sounds awrite


----------



## Tex083 (9/11/13)

From Beer and Brewer mag
Moo Brew Saison

Vol 25L Og 1.047 Fg 1.006 ABV 5.5%

5.76 Kg Bohemian Pilsner
750g Munich T1
1.25kg Wheat Malt
250g Flaked Barley
26g East Kent Goldings
55g Spalt
45g Styrian Goldings

Mash in at 45c for 30 mins
55c for 15
62c for 30
68c for 15
Mash out 78
OR single infusion @ 65

EKG in the boil for 60 rest at flame out

Pitch Wyeast 3726 at 18 and allow to ferment uncooled

You could use any other yeast. I haven't brewed this one but so want to give it a go.


----------



## Beersuit (9/11/13)

I have that moo brew saison on the list. Looks good to me. 

My latest in is 
80% pils
10% rye
10% wheat
Saaz to 23 IBU's 
Tasting delicious. Tart and spicy. 

You shouldn't be restricted when brewing this style. Think about what will work with the yeast and go with it.


----------



## timmi9191 (9/11/13)

American farmhouse sounds interesting Tazman..

Care to hare some of your hop schedules?


----------



## tazman1967 (9/11/13)

After following advice from other brewers of this style, the key to the hop profiles are to use American hops that have the tropical, citrus flavours. I've used Centennial, Mosaic, Belma,, Citra, any of the new hop's are great..
I've used Centennial for bittering, as well as Saaz and Magnum. I tend to use "softer" hops for bittering as you are not after say...that big hop hit.
This is one I posted earlier..

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/75781-3726-saison-pc/

Cheers


----------



## Rubix (10/11/13)

Tex083 said:


> From Beer and Brewer mag
> Moo Brew Saison
> 
> Vol 25L Og 1.047 Fg 1.006 ABV 5.5%
> ...


Brewed this up not long after the mag came out. Can honestly say that it didn't last all that long and have it on the cards to brew again in the next couple of weeks. I had to substitute for 3724 as I couldn't get the 3726 when I placed my order but still a top brew.


----------



## Pickaxe (10/11/13)

Im trying my first 2 as temps are up here on the sunny coast. Tony bullshead grain bill with Vienna not Munich, sty goldings for one, motueka for the second, round 25 ibus, trying belle saison dry yeast, which is ******* selling out mind you. Cb are out, gain and grape still have some. Apparently Dan star are out of stock. 
Really looking forward to trying this. 
Still can't find a commercial saison to try - any suggestions? 

Edit: Dan Murphy's and local xo cellars my only choice, suit know what to look for.

pickaxe


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/11/13)

You'll be hard pressed to find a saison on the coast. Might have to take a trip to the big smoke. Craft red hill and Archive are the obvious choices. Whereabouts on the coast are you?


----------



## Pickaxe (10/11/13)

Noosaville. Heading down to brisso for a couple of nights soon, but only starting in spring hill a couple of nights. Any suggestions there? 

pickaxe


----------



## petesbrew (10/11/13)

Made mine off Tony's Bullshead Summer Saison recipe. It's my go to summer brewing beer now... Saisons from here through till late march.
I just made one with Nelson Sauvin & Mosaic, which on first tasting was a bit on the harsh side, but I quickly took a liking to.
I've been using wlp 565, but just grabbed wlp566 Saison II, to see how that goes.

Just measured up the grainbill for a double batch the other night, however I have plans to make one a "black saison". Basically I am going to steep about 200g Carafa I in a plunger, and do a 15min boil to the side, adding that to one of the fermenters.
If anyone has a better option or method, I'm all ears.


----------



## tazman1967 (10/11/13)

A touch of Rye goes well in a dark saison, goes well in any saison.


----------



## Mardoo (10/11/13)

Cool, Taz, was just wondering that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## tazman1967 (10/11/13)

In a farmhouse saison i've recently brewed, the malt bill was, Pilsner, Rye, Wheat and malted Spelt. Super Styrians and Saaz sitting on a WLP 585 Belgian Saison 3 yeast cake. Cant wait to try it. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Rod (10/11/13)

*Saison Recipe* - extract 

add 12 litres water to pot
add 1200 g dried light malt extract
add 550 g dried wheat extract
bring to boil
set timer to 60 g min
add 60 saaz
at 30 minutes
add 20 g saaz
at flame out
add
20 g saaz
add 1200 g dried light malt extract
and
160 g dextrose
cool
add Danstar Belle saison yeast 
ferment @ 20°C


----------



## Tex083 (10/11/13)

I am reading the recipes and find most recommending to ferment @ 20. Don't be scared to crank it up wyeast recommend 18-25 c
I fermented my last one on a heat pad without temp control just let it go, that was using Wyeas French Saison.
Don't be scared to cold condition it as the yeast is low flocculating so it can stay cloudy for a while.


----------



## Keppmiestet (20/11/13)

I did a sweet potato saison a few months back just to try something new.
4kg. Marris otter 
500gr golden promise
150gr biscuit
110gr acid malt
3kg sweet potato half boiled and mashed
The other half grated and baked till caramelised
And added to the mash
10g of Amarillo and 
25g of fuggles at 60 min for bittering
200g of lactose during boil for body and sweetness
Used white labs Belgian saison yeast blend 568
Was tricky to ferment out but finishes well in warmer temps.
Bit of a random combination there but it has aged very well and the sweet potato does come through,nice orange colour and holds a head well. low bitterness of 22 ibu .
One of my earlier BIAB jobs, just was enjoying playing with other adjuncts
Was not sticking to any style guideline, the Belgian yeast gave it a little spice.


----------

